# Premiership 04-05 October



## A_Skywalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Sunderland v Arsenal

04/10/2008 15:00 BST
  5.50 3.40 1.60 All Bets (24) 
West Bromwich v Fulham

04/10/2008 15:00 BST
  2.25 3.20 2.90 All Bets (24) 
Wigan v Middlesbrough

04/10/2008 15:00 BST
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (24) 
Blackburn v Manchester United

04/10/2008 17:30 BST
  5.50 3.50 1.571 All Bets (24) 
West Ham v Bolton

05/10/2008 13:30 BST
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (24) 
Chelsea v Aston Villa

05/10/2008 15:00 BST
  1.40 4.20 7.00 All Bets (23) 
Manchester City v Liverpool

05/10/2008 15:00 BST
  2.80 3.20 2.30 All Bets (24) 
Portsmouth v Stoke

05/10/2008 15:00 BST
  1.571 3.50 5.50 All Bets (24) 
Tottenham v Hull 
05/10/2008 15:00 BST
  1.65 3.50 4.75 All Bets (24) 
Everton v Newcastle

05/10/2008 16:00 BST
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (24)


----------



## BettingIsNice (Oct 2, 2008)

I didnt see too many underdogs win this year. I bet that Sunderland or Blackburn will make the leaders cry. I went for win, but staked less money on draws.


----------

